# Pronounciation of Almond



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

It is nice to be back at TC-I trust everyone had a wonderful Christmas. I have been debating the title question for many months now (I have even lost a friend, accidentally, over it). My research shows me that all "authoritative" sources consider the correct pronounciation of almond to be _ahh-mond_ (with a silent _l_ that merely taints the preceding vowel). However, the majority of people I encounter pronounce the word _al-mond_ (some even omit the _d_ at the end). How do _you_ pronounce it? I'm hoping there'll be a few Brits that balance out the vote for me...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I voted Al-mond. All mund is more phonetically what I'm going for if I'm to get precise. Its how I've always heard it. 

Welcome back! You gonna share some more about this friend story?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Dictionary.com offers "ah-muh nd" as a primary pronunciation, without the "L". It also offers saying it with the "L" as a "spelling pronunciation". [scratches head in confusion...]


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank god someone's asked!!!

This is one of the most vital of questions to be considered in our era, alongside 'HA-russed' or 'ha-RASSED' and 'may-or' or 'mare'.

(It sure beats 'toe-null' or 'a-toe-null'!!!")


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

The "l" is subtle but its there for most americans I've heard it right?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

We Brits usually say '_ahh_-mund' but I think either pronunciation is OK.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> Thank god someone's asked!!!
> 
> This is one of the most vital of questions to be considered in our era, alongside 'HA-russed' or 'ha-RASSED' and 'may-or' or 'mare'.
> 
> (It sure beats 'toe-null' or 'a-toe-null'!!!"


DON'T GET ME STARTED ON HARASS sorry!! :devil: The word is pronounced _ha_-rass.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> DON'T GET ME STARTED ON HARASS sorry!! :devil: The word is pronounced _ha_-rass.


Next time you try and pin me down during Recondita Armonia I'll just say "stop haRASSing me" and you'll be so beside yourself I'll be able to get free:lol:.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Ahh-mond, though I might over enunciate if I feel like being silly.

Also, what's the deal with the American pronunciation of "herb" and its derivatives? I'm guessing it's French in origin, but I'm no linguist.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

With the 'L' sounded. The other sounds veddy affected to Americans. But so does other 'normal' British way of speaking.

Buuuuut...... When King George II of Hanover came to be King of England, he also brought with him a very hefty Hahnohverhian accent when he spoke English. Plummy vowels, elided consonants - which was imitated by those at court -- then the titled, then the next social tier, and eventually, the manner of speech, affected with one generation, became more and more natural through the generations.

The actress Zoe Caldwell commented on King George II's very Hanoverian accent, saying that Elizabethan English was more like Americans speak it, and that if you read Shakespeare with the adapted / adopted Hannoverian German twist, a lot of rhymes were lost or not sounding, vs. the more American manner of speaking, where more of it scanned

But, 'Ah(dust over that 'L')mond I bet came via King George the II, from Hanover

But there you have one of many: Americans are constant with both 'school' and 'schedule' -- both getting the 'k' for the 'ch' -- while Brits say 'Skewl' but 'Shedule'

... and I've always wondered how 'Clerk' became 'Clark' 

'Tis a mystery


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Next time you try and pin me down during Recondita Armonia I'll just say "stop haRASSing me" and you'll be so beside yourself I'll be able to get free:lol:.


Hmmph. You're a worthy _ad_versary & I'd only be angry _tem_porarily.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I note that the poll question is not "How should you pronounce almond" but "How *do* you pronounce almond."


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I always pronounce the L. I also pronounce "caramel" as "care-uh-mell", not "car-mull".


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I always hear the L in there, like a soft L sound. o3o I've never heard anybody (even British people) say it and hear it as "ahhh-mond"


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

BurningDesire said:


> I always hear the L in there, like a soft L sound. o3o I've never heard anybody (even British people) say it and hear it as "ahhh-mond"


Whilst I voted for 'ahh-mond', I'm conscious (or have now been made conscious) of a slight curling of my tongue towards the front of the roof of my mouth when I say the word, though it makes no contact (essential for 'l').

And I'd lay claim to being as British as they come!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> I always hear the L in there, like a soft L sound. o3o I've never heard anybody (even British people) say it and hear it as "ahhh-mond"


Of course, you have not yet had the pleasure of speaking with me.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Of course, you have not yet had the pleasure of speaking with me.


Oh Crudblud...


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Losing friends over accidentally eating all their almonds is one thing but losing friends over pronunciation, particularly if you might happen to have a mouthful of delicious almonds at the time, is ridiculous.

Stick to peanuts if you can't handle almonds.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Then 'L' is pronounced, and the 'A' is flat - like the first letter in Albert. All other pronunciations are wussy.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

arumondu desu


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Then 'L' is pronounced, and the 'A' is flat - like the first letter in Albert. All other pronunciations are wussy.


I get shivers just hearing it said in my head


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I've got to make a run to the grocery store now, darn it!
I'll be listening to the Allman Bros on the way there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

starthrower said:


> I've got to make a run to the grocery store now, darn it!
> I'll be listening to the Allman Bros on the way there.


Is that 'bross', 'brose', 'broze' or 'broz'?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> Is that 'bross', 'brose', 'broze' or 'broz'?


The "o" is silent.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Definitely Broze. Broz are what women wear to hold up their...


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> The "o" is silent.


Is that like _Ojango Unchained_?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> Is that like _Ojango Unchained_?


More like Ojongo Onchoonod, or simply Oooooo Ooooooooo.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Crudblud said:


> More like Ojongo Onchoonod, or simply Oooooo Ooooooooo.


It's so hard not thinking that I'm having a conversation with the spirit of Frank Zappa.

Hang on, that's not right: everything would be pronounced 'cheese'.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

In response to clavichorder, here is my "friend story" (nothing too special): I like to consider myself a grammar/English/pronounciation expert (I have been a student of elocution for many years). This year I found out there was one other human in our high school who considered himself to be the same thing (I found this out when I discovered that he was the only person, other than myself, to pronounce "new" as _nyoo_ instead of _noo_). We enjoyed talking/debating/discussing things, and so forth (and he studies Gaelic, which is immensely fascinating). However, someone used the word "almond" last week, and I promptly directed them toward the correct pronounciation (she was a good friend of mine, or else I would not have been so rude). The Gaelic-speaking-"linguist" then _immediately_ began groaning and complaining (I am not joking!) that I could pronounce "almond" so disgustingly and became angry when I tried to explain it to him. We have not spoken since...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

MacLeod said:


> It's so hard not thinking that I'm having a conversation with the spirit of Frank Zappa.
> 
> Hang on, that's not right: everything would be pronounced 'cheese'.


Iries iastuniam dalaris mensur orumarte mors munim maxus, these were the words the horse spoke on its side and ride Umbert did around on it that way the way befitting the words that was because one must never not.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> The 'L' is pronounced, and the 'A' is flat - like the first letter in Albert. All other pronunciations are wussy.


... or it sounds like a mild speech defect -- like "R" as pronounced by Bawbawa Waltews or Jonathan Woss.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

sospiro said:


> We Brits usually say '_ahh_-mund' but I think either pronunciation is OK.


Brits are just as bad and this argument has raged many times.
The correct pronuciation is without the " L", it's easy to look it up.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

sospiro said:


> DON'T GET ME STARTED ON HARASS sorry!! :devil: The word is pronounced _ha_-rass.


You are having a bad day, it's just harass no leaning on the rass but on the har !


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

From the information you've given, that story is more funny than sad! Yeah, sounds like some skit from a british comedy or an episode of The Big Bang Theory...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I really wish I could find some video of an enthusiastic and mustached english gentleman saying, "Ahhhh-mund."


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I really wish I could find some video of an enthusiastic and mustached english gentleman saying, "Ahhhh-mund."


This is not worthy of you. Look at the votes.
By the way I have no monocle or moustache.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

moody said:


> This is not worthy of you. Look at the votes.
> By the way I have no monocle or moustache.


I knew one of the english TCers would be slightly indignant. I'm sorry but Ahh-mund, especially when one adds more h's, just seems really antiquated or formal.

I'm sure if I heard you folks say it, it would not be so exaggerated and would be casually british sounding. But I still wish such a parody video could be found. The more ahhhh, the better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> I knew one of the english TCers would be slightly indignant. I'm sorry but Ahh-mund, especially when one adds more h's, just seems really antiquated or formal.
> 
> I'm sure if I heard you folks say it, it would not be so exaggerated and would be casually british sounding. But I still wish such a parody video could be found. The more ahhhh, the better.


Can't give you a moustachioed gent, but you get good value for your listening!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> I knew one of the english TCers would be slightly indignant. I'm sorry but Ahh-mund, especially when one adds more h's, just seems really antiquated or formal.
> 
> I'm sure if I heard you folks say it, it would not be so exaggerated and would be casually british sounding. But I still wish such a parody video could be found. The more ahhhh, the better.


http://vocaroo.com/i/s0dBqeKeYu03

Can I use it in a sentence?
http://vocaroo.com/i/s0WMojcPMF9g


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Aaaah mond...


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I've just noticed something we pedants should have spotted; OP's spelling mistake in the title of the thread

There's no such word as _pronounciation_.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

sospiro said:


> I've just noticed something we pedants should have spotted; OP's spelling mistake in the title of the thread
> 
> There's no such word as _pronounciation_.


Damn your eyes, I was just about to post about that!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

sospiro said:


> There's no such word as _pronounciation_.


Evidently there is! It's right there in black and white...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Ahh-mond, though I might over enunciate if I feel like being silly.
> 
> Also, what's the deal with the American pronunciation of "herb" and its derivatives? I'm guessing it's French in origin, but I'm no linguist.


Considering all the French connections, from the 'revolution' to that little bit of land called the Louisiana Tract as first owned by the French... and related to food, I bet the pronunciation is French influence.

You remind me of an Eddy Izzard bit, where he was talking about being asked by an American why he pronounced the 'h' in herb, and his answer was, _"Because there is a 'F_____ng' "Aitch" in it!_

The only way to have no accent is to never speak


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

It will be interesting to see if the poll result parallels the TC demographic breakdown of how many Yanks there are vs. Brit, Canadian, Aussie, New Zealand, etc.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I knew one of the english TCers would be slightly indignant. I'm sorry but Ahh-mund, especially when one adds more h's, just seems really antiquated or formal.
> 
> I'm sure if I heard you folks say it, it would not be so exaggerated and would be casually british sounding. But I still wish such a parody video could be found. The more ahhhh, the better.


I didn't say that you had to use lots of ahhhhhs did I, I just said the "L" isn't used---did I not?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Ahh-mond, though I might over enunciate if I feel like being silly.
> 
> Also, what's the deal with the American pronunciation of "herb" and its derivatives? I'm guessing it's French in origin, but I'm no linguist.


You are correct the Americans always pronounce it as "erbs".


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Tristan said:


> I always pronounce the L. I also pronounce "caramel" as "care-uh-mell", not "car-mull".


Who says car-mull for heaven's sake ?


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

sospiro said:


> I've just noticed something we pedants should have spotted; OP's spelling mistake in the title of the thread
> 
> There's no such word as _pronounciation_.


Now he'll be upset,I guess we know what he meant.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

moody said:


> You are correct the Americans always pronounce it as "erbs".


In the southern Appalachians the word used to be pronounced 'yarbs'. The 'h' in herbs is of course silent. Using the 'h' sound turns it into the plural form of the common nickname for 'Herbert'. Ever since President Hoover, Americans have believed that the singular is plenty enough.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

moody said:


> Who says car-mull for heaven's sake ?


It is a regional American thing, often in those quick 'regional dialect' tests, the question 'do you pronounce "Caramel" as having two or three syllables. I don't know which region it is said as two - I'm a Yank and a two syllable utterance of "Caramel" sounds 'funny' to me.

In the middle American south, Southern Illinois, Tennessee, one of the most annoying 'sounds wrong to me' was instead of 'Sentence' -- "Sennence," the T completely dropped. (I had an English teacher in grammar school who pronounced it that way!)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hilltroll72 said:


> In the southern Appalachians the word used to be pronounces 'yarbs'. The 'h' in herbs is of course silent. Using the 'h' sound turns it into the plural form of the common nickname for 'Herbert'. Ever since President Hoover, Americans have believed that the singular is plenty enough.


One very pocketed regional Appalachian way of speaking, I read, is thought by some linguists to be a fairly preserved 'pocket' of British Cockney speech from pre-colonial America or just a bit later, i.e. from two to three hundred years ago.

A language not changing much within an isolated emigrant communities over many decades, while in their country of origin it did change, is somewhat of a common phenomena. (Afrikaans sounds to contemporary Dutch speakers as Very 'old style Dutch.') Yiddish preserves a lot of 400 year old German.

In just one and two thirds generations, there was a big difference in the sound of German as spoken by those isolated in the Soviet (East German) sector as compared to the West German, that difference showing up dramatically when the East Germans were reunited with West Germany. Doesn't take long....


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

moody said:


> Who says car-mull for heaven's sake ?


Americans do, but they don't count. I have a theory: a good (often European) accent makes an individual seem 20% better looking. However, an American accent makes a person seem 10% less good-looking.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

moody said:


> Who says car-mull for heaven's sake ?


I'm from Northern California--most people I know pronounce as a two-syllable "car-mull". Interestingly enough, there's a city here called Carmel, and it's always pronounced "car-MELL".


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

And Sospiro, I am SO SORRY for the typo in the OP! It was a TYPO! I TOTALLY know how to spell "pronunciation"! I'm SO mad at myself right now! Arghhh...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Americans do, but they don't count. I have a theory: a good (often European) accent makes an individual seem 20% better looking. However, an American accent makes a person seem 10% less good-looking.


This is rather like wearing glasses -- you can be complete trash but they make you look 'intellectual.' LOL.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> And Sospiro, I am SO SORRY for the typo in the OP! It was a TYPO! I TOTALLY know how to spell "pronunciation"! I'm SO mad at myself right now! Arghhh...


But of course you mean 'angry,' because mad is, well, Bedlam time. Tsk. Tsk.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Brit. /ˈɑː(l)mənd/ , /ˈalmənd/ , /ˈɒlmənd/ , U.S. /ˈɑ(l)mənd/ , /ˈæ(l)mənd/

OED will IPA you(')r(e) nuts.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> Thank god someone's asked!!!
> 
> This is one of the most vital of questions to be considered in our era, alongside 'HA-russed' or 'ha-RASSED' and 'may-or' or 'mare'.
> 
> (It sure beats 'toe-null' or 'a-toe-null'!!!")


How does one pronounce your Avata?

Mack-led

Mack-lee-ord

Me-lad

Ma-lad

or what?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

^Usually pronounced "McCloud".


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

PetrB said:


> But of course you mean 'angry,' because mad is, well, Bedlam time. Tsk. Tsk.


Sorry for using slang


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> And Sospiro, I am SO SORRY for the typo in the OP! It was a TYPO! I TOTALLY know how to spell "pronunciation"! I'm SO mad at myself right now! Arghhh...


Of course you know how to spell - you're Canadian!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

"I like to consider myself a grammar/English/pronounciation expert"... but he uses "slang" and makes spelling mistakes...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

"Our musical alphabet is poor and illogical"

"Flakes, flakes They can't fix your brakes"


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> How does one pronounce your Avata?
> 
> Mack-led
> 
> ...





Tristan said:


> ^Usually pronounced "McCloud".


Well, that's right enough, though it's not a connection I'd normally want to make...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

aleazk said:


> "I like to consider myself a grammar/English/pronounciation expert"... but he uses "slang" and makes spelling mistakes...


It goes to show, knowledge/intellectual grasp don't necessarily go hand in hand with the practical use of the same thing.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

aleazk said:


> "I like to consider myself a grammar/English/pronounciation expert"... but he uses "slang" and makes spelling mistakes...


Okay, okay, let me defend myself here . First of all, I said I _like_ to consider myself an English expert, not that I necessarily _am_ one.... Second, my use of the word "slang" was not completely accurate-perhaps I should have said "sorry for speaking informally" (which, in my opinion, is acceptable on an internet forum).... Third, it was NOT A SPELLING MISTAKE!!! It was a typo! It's like when you are playing the piano and play a wrong note-does that mean you can't read music properly? No!

You were probably half-joking anyways (I was too), but I have this disease where I always need to defend myself  Thanks for putting up with me....


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Okay, okay, let me defend myself here . First of all, I said I _like_ to consider myself an English expert, not that I necessarily _am_ one.... Second, my use of the word "slang" was not completely accurate-perhaps I should have said "sorry for speaking informally" (which, in my opinion, is acceptable on an internet forum).... Third, it was NOT A SPELLING MISTAKE!!! It was a typo! It's like when you are playing the piano and play a wrong note-does that mean you can't read music properly? No!
> 
> You were probably half-joking anyways (I was too), but I have this disease where I always need to defend myself  Thanks for putting up with me....


I was joking. Anyway, you like Ravel... and Ligeti... that's enough for me. :tiphat:


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> How does one pronounce your Avata?
> 
> Mack-led
> 
> ...


It's Scottish.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Considering all the French connections, from the 'revolution' to that little bit of land called the Louisiana Tract as first owned by the French... and related to food, I bet the pronunciation is French influence.
> 
> You remind me of an Eddy Izzard bit, where he was talking about being asked by an American why he pronounced the 'h' in herb, and his answer was, _"Because there is a 'F_____ng' "Aitch" in it!_
> 
> The only way to have no accent is to never speak


Was it owned by the French?
I was under the impression that follwing our defeat of the French in Canada we drove them all out --the Arcadians--and they went down to what is now the N.Orleans area and stole it from the Seminole.
No,not the Se minole--wrong area.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

moody said:


> It's Scottish.


Thank you, sir. That explains a lotabout how to say the name (and also the poster's personality).


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

moody said:


> Was it owned by the French?
> I was under the impression that follwing our defeat of the French in Canada we drove them all out --the Arcadians--and they went down to what is now the N.Orleans area and stole it from the Seminole.
> No,not the Se minole--wrong area.


The vast area called Louisiana by Napoleon's crew was 'given' to him by the Spanish - who had control over very little of it.

The Arcadians were _transported and 'resettled'_ in the area of the Mississippi delta by the British. There wasn't much of an indigenous population, the land being fairly inhospitable.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> The vast area called Louisiana by Napoleon's crew was 'given' to him by the Spanish - who had control over very little of it.
> 
> The Arcadians were _transported and 'resettled'_ in the area of the Mississippi delta by the British. There wasn't much of an indigenous population, the land being fairly inhospitable.


Good thing to do to the French !


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> Okay, okay, let me defend myself here . First of all, I said I _like_ to consider myself an English expert, not that I necessarily _am_ one.... Second, my use of the word "slang" was not completely accurate-perhaps I should have said "sorry for speaking informally" (which, in my opinion, is acceptable on an internet forum).... Third, it was NOT A SPELLING MISTAKE!!! It was a typo! It's like when you are playing the piano and play a wrong note-does that mean you can't read music properly? No!
> 
> You were probably half-joking anyways (I was too), but I have this disease where I always need to defend myself  Thanks for putting up with me....





> Last edited by CarterJohnsonPiano; Today at 06:50. Reason: Typo...lol


:lol:

Not a question of 'putting up' with you. You're lovely.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Today I'm going to the store with my mom to pick up college supplies, including all-munds. :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> Thank you, sir. That explains a lotabout how to say the name (and also the poster's personality).


Really? Go on...!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Today I'm going to the store with my mom to pick up college supplies, including all-munds. :tiphat:


Perhaps you mum knows how to pronounce it correctly ?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

moody said:


> Perhaps you mum knows how to pronounce it correctly ?


Hah. Since we have thrashed almond around for awhile, how about examining the pecan situation.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Dunno bout pronunciation but almonds mmm
http://www.marthastewart.com/338930/chocolate-covered-almonds


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

moody said:


> Perhaps you mum knows how to pronounce it correctly ?


My mom's accent is almost a perfect mix of American and British, since she learned British English back when she lived in Finland, but has lived more than half her life here. I talked to her about it, she says "al-munds" or "all-munds" either way with the L.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> My mom's accent is almost a perfect mix of American and British, since she learned British English back when she lived in Finland, but has lived more than half her life here. I talked to her about it, she says "al-munds" or "all-munds" either way with the L.


Your mom's accent is technically not a blend, but a non-assimilated mixture. If it were chemistry it would be an amalgam. This is why she cannot choose between the two pronunciations.

[The above is an example of the phenomenon known as NHJ (Non Humorous Joke). These things are difficult to construct, but I am an expert.]


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Your mom's accent is technically not a blend, but a non-assimilated mixture. If it were chemistry it would be an amalgam. This is why she cannot choose between the two pronunciations.
> 
> [The above is an example of the phenomenon known as NHJ (Non Humorous Joke). These things are difficult to construct, but I am an expert.]


:lol: There's not much difference between al-mund and all-mund in my book. Ahh-mund I've never ever heard anyone say in my area. Then again, that's not a noun said often.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

aye wee have beeen bloown awaye ere


----------

